# Western bottles



## Screwtop (Jan 24, 2020)

I got some bottles from the Olde West, and some nice ones at that.







Here is a nice Aronsons Whiskey flask, from Seattle Washington. This one has been left in the sun for a while, due to the purple coloring. Not irradiated at all. I am not able to find much on this, other than Aronson was a wholesale liquor and wine dealer in Seattle during the late 1800s, to the early 1910s. There are some nice stretch marks on the neck, and a cool tooled top, so I'd put this at post 1895.







I had to paint this one, due to the weak embossing. This dates to around 1860-1865 I believe. It was too thin on the base to pontil. I can find no info on this other than Doherty was a druggist in Sacramento starting in 1859, with the bulk of his sales going to Chinese laborers. Most of these bottles have been privy dug in Sacramento, this being one of them due to the type of staining. It has a very crude, kinda flared, applied lip.








Though semi-common, this is a very nice example of a Roth & Co. Capitol Whiskey bottle. It also has an internal screwtop, a very hard to find type of closure, but for some reason common on California whiskies of the period. This one has a tooled top, dating post 1895, pre 1905.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 24, 2020)

Neat ones all them screwtop.
The ARONSONS top appears an improved tool finish to me.
Internal screw like the Capitol Whisky is rare to me. I have only one bottle with thiskind of closure.
Al


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

The two whiskeys are in extremely great shape. The purple one is TOC, most likely and Roth is pretty close to that one.  I love the slug plate embossed Aronson's flask... I'm a sucker for oxidized manganese glass. Being embossed on top that gives me palpitations. Plus, anything pontiled is exceptional. Excellent bottles.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 24, 2020)

That bubble just in  the  circle's  center of the ARONSONS looks really cool.
The bottle is simply great and the Roth too in those pictures well taken..


----------



## willong (Oct 29, 2022)

Back before bureaucrats were quite as uptight as seems to be typical today, I dug one of those Aronson's flasks in the old marsh dump just north of the Arboretum in the early 1970's. Unfortunately, having some cracking, it's not nearly as nice as your example.


----------

